# XL's And Sway Bars



## Patch27 (Mar 28, 2008)

Is it a must to remove the sway bars when running XL's,could they be ran with one?


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

you wont go low at all without the listed modifications.


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

Like said above, the sway bar and frame will hold you up. No point in getting XLs if you're not going to notch your frame or remove your sway bar.


----------



## Patch27 (Mar 28, 2008)

rjones1214 said:


> Like said above, the sway bar and frame will hold you up. No point in getting XLs if you're not going to notch your frame or remove your sway bar.



The frame is notch'd and the hoop on the H&R sway bar is huge(higher than the notch),just wondered if i could get away with keeping it on?


----------



## veeko (Oct 26, 2005)

i'm pretty sure there are peeps on here that have a neuspeed sway bar and are running mt's or bagyards and still have clearance so i'm pretty sure with the right sway bar it will be possible with xl's.

i've got mt's and my frame is notched and i plan on getting a neuspeed fsb as well.


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

After market sway bar is a different story. I would leave it on and see if you end up hitting it, I honestly don't know if it will even hold you up. You can get quite low with the big loop sways.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2010)

Not sure guys if some of the different aftermarket bars will fit or not. What i do know is the factory bar will get pinched between the frame and the LCA before full drop is had.


----------



## Patch27 (Mar 28, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Not sure guys if some of the different aftermarket bars will fit or not. What i do know is the factory bar will get pinched between the frame and the LCA before full drop is had.



Forgive me for sounding dumb,but what the hell is an LCA?


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

Patch27 said:


> Forgive me for sounding dumb,but what the hell is an LCA?


Lower Control Arm


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

I dont understand why people spend the money on air and then don't want to do it justice or complete the job as it should be done..


----------



## Patch27 (Mar 28, 2008)

Ben from RI said:


> I dont understand why people spend the money on air and then don't want to do it justice or complete the job as it should be done..



I didn't say the sway bar was staying on,just asking if it could stay on:screwy:


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

He said he is already notched which is what most people don't want to do. Also he doesn't have a stock sway bar which is always removed but aftermarket sway bars have been shown to go a lot lower. 

At worst he can remove the sway bar after he has the air ride installed. Also he just wanted to gather information. :thumbup: smart plan. 

If you want to see if it will hold him up, he could put the car up on jack stands and jack the axle up to see.


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

get an h sport sway bar. problem solved


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

Why do we need front sway bar?
Does it really make a big difference?


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

OffLineR said:


> Why do we need front sway bar?
> Does it really make a big difference?


It decreases body roll and increases grip in turns without having to resort to extra high spring rates. Out on a track, the front swaybar will also help with stability in hard braking at the end of straights before a tight turn. 

You don't NEED them, and inevitably people are gonna chime in saying they don't feel a difference in day to day driving. They are nice to have when tossing you car through curvy roads and such. I disconnected mine for a while just to see what it's like and while it didn't make a difference in normal driving I did miss it on those occasional spirited drives we all take.

Handling-wise you can make up for the difference with an increase in spring rate, which is fortunately easy for those of us on air. Most track junkies prefer making adjustments with spring rates first and only resort to swaybars for final minor alterations.


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks mate for the great explanation.
Since I have air, I don't need sway bar 
Cheers. :beer:


----------



## Patch27 (Mar 28, 2008)

When the XL's do arrive it'll be running on 19's,after i sort the pinch welds what will hit first,the tyre or the sway bar?


----------



## laramie1pt8t (Dec 5, 2006)

I could be wrong but I dont think you will hit the pinch welds. lotta people on 19s and xls and i havent heard of any issues:screwy:


----------



## Patch27 (Mar 28, 2008)

I can confirm an H&R front ARB(sway bar) isn't an issue so far.


----------



## 1490R32 (Jan 9, 2011)

Correct me if I am wrong but dont front xls have no sway bar mount tabs for the end links.


----------



## Dameon (Oct 6, 2008)

The MK4 Sway attaches to the control arm not the strut so not mount required. I imagine as long as the Sway bar hoop gores above yout notch you should not have an issue.


----------



## 1490R32 (Jan 9, 2011)

What do the mkv guys do about sway bars, I guess you dont have a choice but to remove it.


----------



## TurboTrucka (Nov 18, 2002)

1490R32 said:


> What do the mkv guys do about sway bars, I guess you dont have a choice but to remove it.


Unless you run Bagyards:thumbup:


----------



## BradenE (Aug 25, 2005)

I had problems with my neuspeed, it was ****ing annoying to hit bumps and hear grinding


----------



## iplayonice (Feb 18, 2006)

Patch27 said:


> I can confirm an H&R front ARB(sway bar) isn't an issue so far.


What kind of car?

I'd like to keep my front swaybar when i go air and i have H&R on my mkIV R32... Anyone know what the clearance is going to look like? I installed my sways 4+ years ago, and i honestly cant remember what the front looks like :laugh:


----------



## jdotlim (Jun 2, 2008)

iplayonice said:


> What kind of car?
> 
> I'd like to keep my front swaybar when i go air and i have H&R on my mkIV R32... Anyone know what the clearance is going to look like? I installed my sways 4+ years ago, and i honestly cant remember what the front looks like :laugh:



You can have the sway in, but it will hold you up. You won't be as low as you would like. My suggestion, most of the people who install air, removes it because they want to be on the ground. and more than likely if you're going air, you're probably not going to take too hard of turns. I had my sway out once i felt the rub (on coils), and believe it or not. i had it on a neuspeed sway bar which still didn't clear it. BUT if you must have a sway bar, get the H-Sport one because that one goes under the axle, so when you air out, the axle is not resting on anything.


----------



## iplayonice (Feb 18, 2006)

Rog - good tip... I like to do the occasional track day so if i can i'd like to keep it - but at almost $500 I'm going to have to do some soul-searching... 

I wonder if I'll be able to keep my skidplate....?


----------

